# Bowls



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2015)

I finished up a few bowls for a local gift shop.

Honey Locust set 13"/10"/7"


 


 


 


Spalted maple with a little fuchsite 11"


 


 


Wormy spalted maple 11"


 


 

C&C always appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 8


----------



## jmurray (Mar 29, 2015)

Nailed them all

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 29, 2015)

You trying to compete with Mike. love them all, but that wormy maple really does it for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2015)

Impeccable collection of bowls! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful work David. I love that nest HL set. Your going to inspire me to get a coring rig.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2015)

All pretty bowls Doc ! Love the trio as well ! Did you green turn all these first?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> All pretty bowls Doc ! Love the trio as well ! Did you green turn all these first?



Yep... All were roughed out at least a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 29, 2015)

Keller, your form is spot on, as always. That large locust is a bit full in the bottom for my taste, but the curve is still nice. I've (admittedly) been inadvertently making this shape lately. Not sure why...

The others are spot on, too. Fantastic wood. Hey, where are you getting this stuff. Keep posting pics of stuff like this and I'm going to have to start calling YOU wood spoiled.

I would have been drinking heavily over that wormy one... I would have struggled to not fill the holes. I mean, it is awesome without filling. But filled, the bowl can be used for so much more. Artistically, I say don't fill them. But the practical utilitarian in me say DO!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice nested set, and the Spalted maple is sweet. I suspect it (the maple) will go first!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2015)

Love the locust, the big one is approaching Calabash. All are champions!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 30, 2015)

nicely done doc! that spalted maple is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful products. What coring system do you use?
Those should sell really well-nicely done.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

Gorgeous bowls Dave. I love bowls and those are superb. I'm a huge fan of Honeylocust and that set is dynomite. I really like your use of peekaboo in that killer maple also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2015)

Those look great as usual from you Keller.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 30, 2015)

Great collection -- particularly like the nesting set of honey locust bowls. You "Kellered" them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks all!



Graybeard said:


> What coring system do you use?



I've got the McNaughton system. I'm starting to get the hang of it, but I still make a funnel here and there.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd say you hit a home run on those bowls.
Those are some real beauties. Thanks for the information.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

